# Drill Bit Size and Bulkhead



## dendrorandall (Apr 30, 2007)

Im looking to drill a few tanks. Im going to get 1" bulkheads like these http://www.aquaticeco.com/customers...-Tank-Fitting-Kits/bulkhead/0]Aquatic]Aquatic Eco-Systems: Bulkhead Tank Fitting Kits[/url] Eco-Systems: Bulkhead Tank Fitting Kits[/url] and I am wondering what size Glass drill bit I would need. Thanks.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

The posted diameter on the link you sent is the manufacturer's recommended hole size. If possible, purchase the bulkhead and then take it to the place that you will purchase the diamond bit. You want to the smallest hole that the bulkhead can fit through!

*edit*
hole size for a 1" bulkhead is 1 3/4" - this is actually VERY typical for 1" bulkheads


----------



## dendrorandall (Apr 30, 2007)

Im having a hard time finding a 44.5 mm bit. Would a 45 mm bit work? Might need silicone?

45mm Diamond tipped drill bit bits hole saw dewalt tile - eBay (item 350165416641 end time Feb-16-09 19:13:19 PST)



Also do I want the drill bit to be tipped or coated with diamonds?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

dendrorandall said:


> Im having a hard time finding a 44.5 mm bit. Would a 45 mm bit work? Might need silicone?
> 
> 45mm Diamond tipped drill bit bits hole saw dewalt tile - eBay (item 350165416641 end time Feb-16-09 19:13:19 PST)
> 
> Also do I want the drill bit to be tipped or coated with diamonds?


here's one - again you want the hole to be as close to the size of the bulkhead as possible. However I don't know that .5mm will be a big deal - you don't want any part of trying to silicone (silicone doesn't stick to plastic very well or at all). The width of the rubber gasket will give you a little "wiggle" room.

1 3/4" Diamond Tile Glass Marble Hole Saw Drill bits - eBay (item 140269019771 end time Feb-18-09 01:14:37 PST)

I've always used diamond coated hole saw to drill glass in the past - I'm not sure what the diamond tipped would be like - I have a feeling that either would work - maybe someone will chime in on that.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

I bought my 1.75" bit through Jehmco. While a bit more expensive, I've already cut around 30 holes with it and I can see that it has plenty of life left in it. It goes through glass, proverbally, like a hot knife through butter!I just let the weight of the drill do the work and 5 minutes later (1/4" glass) and it's through. Jehmco also has great customer service. 

Glass Drills


----------

